# Just booked a 10 day trip to Park City



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Hey guys, went to park city last march for 3 days and was at the mercy of someone else, obviously this wasn't enough so i went ahead and booked my own personal trip for this upcoming February-march. 

Staying at the base of park city in a 2BR condo that I booked off AIRBNB (awesome rental site). 110 per night, sleeps 7, full kitchen and walking distance to the lift. 

I want to do 4 days at park city, 1 day (maybe 2) at canyons, 1 day at Brighton, and 1 day at Snowbird. This will give me 8 days on the hill with two days off. 

Anyone have any other recommendations for mountains out there? Obviously can't do Alta, Deer Valley...


----------



## rehynes (Aug 13, 2014)

I have only been to Utah once and I went to Canyons and Solitude. Canyons was amazing, go there. Solitude was not bad either but one run at Solitude called Honeycomb Canyon was worth checking it out. 

Every local that I talked to said Snowbird was their favorite. 

Pretty jealous of this trip, enjoy mayne


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

I'll be out there around the same time. You're probably going to want to wait and see how this works out before you make any definitive plans...

Will A Legal Battle With Vail Cancel Park City's Ski Season? - Forbes


----------



## Aplanis (Jul 21, 2014)

I'll be in Park City in march too. Can't wait.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> I'll be out there around the same time. You're probably going to want to wait and see how this works out before you make any definitive plans...
> 
> Will A Legal Battle With Vail Cancel Park City's Ski Season? - Forbes


Well reading through that is extremely unfortunate. Sounds like people's ego and greed are just getting the best of them. Funny that park city owns everything at the base...Including water rights, parking lots etc... They couldn't do a thing without park city. 

Hopefully it'll work itself out. Luckily I'll be renting a car so we can do the other mountains if this article actually doesn't work out.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

alxmlr789 said:


> Well reading through that is extremely unfortunate. Sounds like people's ego and greed are just getting the best of them. Funny that park city owns everything at the base...Including water rights, parking lots etc... They couldn't do a thing without park city.
> 
> Hopefully it'll work itself out. Luckily I'll be renting a car so we can do the other mountains if this article actually doesn't work out.


Yeah pretty ridiculous. I've been looking at places on VRBO and AIRBNB but decided to hold off on booking a place until I see how that all works out. If things go south and PCMR doesn't open I'll probably do a couple days at Brighton and Snowbird and then head up to Ogden and check out Snowbasin and Powmow, heard a lot of good things about those places.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> Yeah pretty ridiculous. I've been looking at places on VRBO and AIRBNB but decided to hold off on booking a place until I see how that all works out. If things go south and PCMR doesn't open I'll probably do a couple days at Brighton and Snowbird and then head up to Ogden and check out Snowbasin and Powmow, heard a lot of good things about those places.


I got a ridiculous rate for season on AirBNB, even if it is at park city the town will still be fun to stay in.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> Yeah pretty ridiculous. I've been looking at places on VRBO and AIRBNB but decided to hold off on booking a place until I see how that all works out. If things go south and PCMR doesn't open I'll probably do a couple days at Brighton and Snowbird and then head up to Ogden and check out Snowbasin and Powmow, heard a lot of good things about those places.



Just looked up snowbasin and Powmow, both look like sweet places too. Might have to check those out while im there.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah $110 a night is insane, especially if it sleeps 7 and you have a big crew to split that up. I've heard good things about the nightlife and the other resorts are all close so you're in a good spot either way. I'd like to stay up there for a couple nights to check it out, but at this point we're looking at just getting a cheap hotel that's somewhat centrally located and chasing pow. This will be my first time in Utah but after many trips to CO I've found we never stick to pre trip plans. Just wake up in the morning and go where the snow is falling.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> Yeah $110 a night is insane, especially if it sleeps 7 and you have a big crew to split that up. I've heard good things about the nightlife and the other resorts are all close so you're in a good spot either way. I'd like to stay up there for a couple nights to check it out, but at this point we're looking at just getting a cheap hotel that's somewhat centrally located and chasing pow. This will be my first time in Utah but after many trips to CO I've found we never stick to pre trip plans. Just wake up in the morning and go where the snow is falling.


I actually just booked it outright and my gf and I are gonna go board. It's a pain in the ass these days to get anyone to commit to a trip like that.


----------



## sheepstealer (Aug 19, 2009)

@OP few friends and I did 8 days in PC last year. My thoughts:

Park City was super busy. Overall, I liked it but if I had a choice I’d do Solitude or Snowbird over PC, unless you’re into park riding, which in that case look no further. We did two days at PC and it was more than enough for me. I prefer smaller, less commercialized locales (like Solitude). Regardless, McKonkey’s is dope as is the canyon on the other side…the name is eluding me at the moment. Get to the “farther back” parts of the resort and stay there. All the yups tend to stick closer to the base. 

Cantons was OK. We didn’t have the best snow, I got a concussion, and so my day ended early. Canyons is huge as well and we were told to pick a section of the resort and ride it a bunch before trying to go somewhere else, otherwise you end up riding boring cat tracks all over. 

Snowbird was awesome. Freaking awesome. I’d do two days there over two days at PC/Canyons if I were you.

Solitude was also freaking awesome. We had our best day here, hit it after getting a foot or two or fresh. It wasn’t super deep but the terrain is just really fun. We lapped the summit chair a bunch. Honeycomb Canyon, like someone else mentioned, is great too, although you have to take 2-3 chairs just to get back to it. 

Never made it to Brighton, although I hear it’s a park riders dream.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

alxmlr789 said:


> I actually just booked it outright and my gf and I are gonna go board. It's a pain in the ass these days to get anyone to commit to a trip like that.


I hear ya man. The past few years I've just road tripped out to Breck because I've got a buddy who lives there. Planning a trip like this that actually requires airfare, hotels, and car rental has been three years in the making. 

Anyway I'll probably throw up a post on here right before I head out to see what the conditions are looking like, we'll have to touch base then. In the meantime I know there are some threads on here in the resort reviews and regional forums if you want to read up on the different resorts. Only like 6 more months now.....


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> I hear ya man. The past few years I've just road tripped out to Breck because I've got a buddy who lives there. Planning a trip like this that actually requires airfare, hotels, and car rental has been three years in the making.
> 
> Anyway I'll probably throw up a post on here right before I head out to see what the conditions are looking like, we'll have to touch base then. In the meantime I know there are some threads on here in the resort reviews and regional forums if you want to read up on the different resorts. Only like 6 more months now.....


For sure man. Where ya comin from?


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

alxmlr789 said:


> For sure man. Where ya comin from?


Milwaukee, WI. Yourself?


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Brewtown said:


> Milwaukee, WI. Yourself?


Orlando. I live in the wrong state.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

Any idea what kinda rental car I need out west? 

It's only for two people, 3 boards. I don't remember the highways being too icy out there. Could I get away with a small economy car?


----------



## Tuan209 (Dec 26, 2008)

It depends. The roads are well kept here in the winter, but if its dumping and you are going up either the big or little cottonwood canyons, then a little small economy car probably isnt the greatest idea. 

You can however park your car at the bottom of the either Cottonwood Canyons and ride the bus up.


----------



## LA Forever (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm also hitting up Park City! It will be in December though, for 6 days at Canyons.


----------



## alxmlr789 (Jun 4, 2014)

PCMR pays up:

Park City Mountain Resort to pay $17.5 million to open this season | The Salt Lake Tribune

Thank goodness.


----------



## Listheeb21 (Jan 20, 2011)

What kind of riding are you into? IMO there are better options than PCMR. I much prefer the Canyons, and if you have transportation for your group the Big Cottonwood Canyon resorts, as well as Snowbird in Little CC, are definitely worth checking out. And as others have said, Snowbasin and Powder Mountain are awesome. Plus, PowMow has $18 Cat rides, to give you a taste of that if you haven't already done it....

From what I remember, PCMR is the most crowded of the resorts in Utah, although I haven't been in many years.


----------

